# Practices



## ShadowEyes (Jan 16, 2016)

Just some stuff that I have in my current "sketchbook". It's not really a sketchbook, because these aren't sketches (more like details), but the pages flip, so words fail me.

Anyway, I'm not really proud of any of them. I just draw because it relaxes me. I like people in dynamic poses, and faces in particular. I'm better at drawing women, maybe because superhero-type men with 500-billion arm, chest, and abdominal muscles intimidate me.

Hope you enjoy my progress. These are for GuitarHiro97, I guess, who asked.

Note:  They're all referenced, not original.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 16, 2016)

Heeey Shadow, hahaa.. I like these! I am sorry you are not proud of them.. but I do understand, I am that way about my glass blowing.. and that's a good thing! Keeps you working hard to improve... anyway, the 3rd sketch is my fav.. all the attention to detail is wonderful...


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 16, 2016)

They look pretty cool!!


----------



## ShadowEyes (Jan 16, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Heeey Shadow, hahaa.. I like these! I am sorry you are not proud of them.. but I do understand, I am that way about my glass blowing.. and that's a good thing! Keeps you working hard to improve... anyway, the 3rd sketch is my fav.. all the attention to detail is wonderful...



What I'd really like to do is draw scenes from stories. One of my favorite things is storybook illustrations. I think they add so much to the story, even if you don't picture it the same way. And for some reason, it's considered childish. I don't think so. The exception which comes to mind is Brandon Sanderson's novels, particularly The Stormlight Archives.

If you want to tell me anything is shoddy, feel free. You'll notice that I got lazy with the background in the first. And then didn't finish the third (there's supposed to be a dagger attached to her hip). Oh well. I think one of my problems is that the clothes, for the most part, are drawn _within_ the body's dimensions, instead of creasing naturally.

Also noses. I hate noses. I'm sorry my phone is a potato and can't take pictures.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 16, 2016)

Hahaaa.. Illustrating children's books was a dream of mine, before I became a glass blower.. I would draw dragons and make up weird creatures... I do understand what you mean about drawing the clothing.. draping and making it look like the clothing is being worn-- not part of the body, is hard, but.. a great way to show movement.. but I like what you have done.. I really hope you keep up with this.. and noses...yeah, hard to make them look  part of the face sometimes..lol...


----------



## ShadowEyes (Jan 16, 2016)

And don't even get me started on dragons with clothing. I can't even be bothered. And their snouts. No way.


----------



## TKent (Jan 16, 2016)

I really love the 1st and 3rd. Great work! The second is cool but feels a bit one-dimensional whereas the others give a feeling of depth and movement! Stylistically, the first is my favorite. I love blocky, stylized illustrations the best and I think you did a wonderful job with this. I had no idea you were an artist as well as being a fine writer!! I hope you do some more of these!!

And I WANT some of those lace-up boots!


----------



## ShadowEyes (Jan 16, 2016)

I was thinking, "One frayed lace or cut and you're tripping over yourself." At least the neck, boobs, and thighs get some air, though. (sarcasm) I tried skinny jeans on once (by accident) and almost had to gnaw my legs off.

Drawing is relaxing. I like it more than writing. I just use the Reilly method for now. I think I'll try to challenge myself next time... just not by adding detail.


----------



## TKent (Jan 16, 2016)

That is so funny, it hurts!!



> I tried skinny jeans on once (by accident) and almost had to gnaw my legs off.


----------

